# What does long-term isolation do to a person?



## thatright (Mar 9, 2012)

If someone has been isolated for a long time, they don't have any friends. What effects would this have on a person? Where would this lead to?

Your opinions or experiences please?


----------



## Skttrbrain (Jun 17, 2011)

Depression and loneliness .. and I believe I developed my sa while isolating myself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It leaves one up to his own thinking, which can become warped more and more over time.
The less interaction to counteract the warped thinking there is, the worse it gets.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> It leaves one up to his own thinking, which can become warped more and more over time.
> The less interaction to counteract the warped thinking there is, the worse it gets.


This, I know its happening to me :blank


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

From my experience? Slowly drains you of your will to live. Some people handle it better than others though.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Madness and delusions.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

You start to go insane and have a relationship with the celebrity of your choice in your head. It happened to me, I would tell you more, but Emma is calling me for something.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I've posted this before but

it can go in two directions

1) either you start to devalue yourself (depression, feelings of worthlessness, sadness, hopelessness, pessimism, self pity)

OR

2) you start to devalue OTHERS (anger, bitterness, hate, contempt).

You view it as YOUR fault that you're alone, etc, or you view it as OTHERS fault that you are the way you are (not owning up responsibility)

On another note, *obsessions, delusions, idealizations and fantasies are created when isolation is prolonged for long periods of time.*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

it causes self-hatred,inconfidence,depression and Disgusting attitute


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

A down whirl spiral of madness and misery.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Pretty much what everyone's said.


So you got the whole virtual relationship going on too?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Depends. For some it doesn't cause as much harm. For others, it can result in extreme states like psychosis and being suicidal. Overall it's bad for physical and mental health and can reduce life expectancy.

For me it's been beneficial in many ways but that's because the friend I did have was close to fulfilling those needs. But now it's not enough and I'd like some daily casual interactions too, to take me out my head due to being home alone every day.

Yes it does lead to fantasies, bitterness and self-blame. If your needs aren't being met you might find unhealthy methods of compensating.

Adding structure to the day, exercise in particular, and keeping my mind engaged intellectually mitigates the effects of isolation. Enough sleep's also vital. A short walk somewhere and other small things make a surprising difference. Working on a longer term plan's really needed.


----------



## stuart (Jul 16, 2009)

It screws with your perception of time and destroys your brain's reward system.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> It leaves one up to his own thinking, which can become warped more and more over time.
> The less interaction to counteract the warped thinking there is, the worse it gets.


Very true.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Except that.


It's okay if you do though, I won't judge you for it.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Furious Ming said:


> Madness and delusions.


One man's delusion is another man's wisdom. Could be that social isolation could clear someone's mind of all the misinformation of society. Yogis are required to be isolated from social involvements. 
Native Americans and Inuit also go on vision quests in total isolation. They will go for long periods of walking in uninhabited, mountainous areas, fasting, sleep deprivation, or being closed in a small room.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

You start to think outside the box, but you go soo far out of the box that other people think you're weird, when in reality you're just not a sheep anymore.

you start to look out of fashion and act differently (usually in ways that are more intelligent and practical) 

however, though far out of box thinking is far more intelligent, it is still illogical due to the significantly higher value of the benefits of bonding with your society: friends, relationships, connections, deals, jobs, etc


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I guess I'll find out eventually. I'm a living science project :yay


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

_AJ_ said:


> You start to think outside the box, but you go soo far out of the box that other people think you're weird, when in reality you're just not a sheep anymore.
> 
> you start to look out of fashion and act differently (usually in ways that are more intelligent and practical)
> 
> however, though far out of box thinking is far more intelligent, it is still illogical due to the significantly higher value of the benefits of bonding with your society: friends, relationships, connections, deals, jobs, etc


Ya, this. I am sick of being this way though.


----------



## johnnytopside (Jun 4, 2012)

calichick said:


> you start to devalue OTHERS (anger, bitterness, hate, contempt).
> 
> On another note, *obsessions, delusions, idealizations and fantasies are created when isolation is prolonged for long periods of time.*


After 5 years of virtual isolation this has become me. Anger, resentment, hatred of myself and others, contempt. Bad, bad thoughts whirling around my head and the inability to see a future for myself.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

johnnytopside said:


> After 5 years of virtual isolation this has become me. Anger, resentment, hatred of myself and others, contempt. Bad, bad thoughts whirling around my head and the inability to see a future for myself.


Sadly enough, it takes years as well to recover from the negative effects of prolonged periods of isolation.

It can damage your long term mental health. I would know this because I was living in a very bad environment for a few years and I've moved back to the happiest place on earth (literally), and am only now slowly returning to normal after two years.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

it gives me more time to actually read and think... too bad there are chat rooms that distract me...


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

If anyone follows my posts then that is what has become of me.

Emmence depression, warped views, suicidal thoughts, self hate.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

calichick said:


> I've posted this before but
> 
> it can go in two directions
> 
> ...


both of these things happened to me at the same time..... for a long while there... i guess i thought all people (including myself) were bad... i didnt really realize that till i read your post tho... that was a dark place..... hope i never go back to being that way


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

NOT good things...I don't recommend it. Actually, you'll probably want to kill yourself.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't have any friends and honestly, it left me totally screwed up in the head. I stopped being as out going as I used to be and now I am extremely terrified around others.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

depression, I did it, I was depressed already, for almost 2 years I didn't work, go to school


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Its caused severe depression. I've turned bitter and cynical, I don't really talk to or trust anyone anymore. I've become very withdrawn and I don't really make any attempt to connect or socialize with anyone at all....all I've ever known is rejection so its not worth putting myself through that pain. I have difficulty concentrating and focusing on things too, which may be a result of the depression. Its been a downward spiral that only seems to get worse as time goes on...I'm not the same person I was five years ago. I wouldn't wish my screwed up life onto anyone, its pretty much destroyed me inside.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Loneliness and possibly depression


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Siffre
Michel Siffre a french scientist who explored the effects of isolation on the human body. He isolated himself twice in cave the first time for 2 months and the second time for 6 months. First time it says he dabbled in madness and the second time he suffered from depression.

From his second time in the cave: 
On day 79, however, his sanity started to crack. He became extremely depressed, especially after his record player broke and mildew began ruining his magazines, books, and scientific equipment. Soon, he was pondering suicide. For a while, he found solace in the companionship of a mouse that occasionally rummaged through his supplies. But when Siffre tried to trap the mouse with a casserole dish to make it his pet, he accidentally crushed and killed it. He wrote in his journal, "Desolation overwhelms me."
Just when the experiment was nearing its end, a lightning storm sent a shock of electricity through the electrodes on his head. Although the pain was excruciating, depression had so dulled his mind that he was shocked three more times before he thought to disconnect the wires.

Its a small sample size but I'm guessing that this would be the result for many.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It makes you feel even more isolated and socially anxious when you _do _go out.

Desensitization, that's the key.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Because I've only had to think about my own needs for so long, isolation has turned me into a self-centered, inconsiderate a-hole. It's not that I'm being a jerk on purpose, I just don't know how to deal with other people.

Besides that, has anyone seen Castaway? You know how the guy becomes friends with a volleyball? I have inanimate object friends myself. If I lost them, I'd be just as sad.

I also have an imaginary boyfriend.

That's the first time I've ever admitted these things, but now that I've done so I feel relieved.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

odd_one_out said:


> Depends. For some it doesn't cause as much harm. For others, it can result in extreme states like psychosis and being suicidal. Overall it's bad for physical and mental health and can reduce life expectancy.
> 
> For me it's been beneficial in many ways but that's because the friend I did have was close to fulfilling those needs. But now it's not enough and I'd like some daily casual interactions too, to take me out my head due to being home alone every day.
> 
> ...


Everything you just said applies to my life currently.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

huh said:


> I guess I'll find out eventually. I'm a living science project :yay


Sounds like something I would say. It can be so much easier to accept it completely. And then you accept yourself.

I like to think about life in terms of time. It's all you ever have, whether you want it or not, until it's gone.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

In my own personal experience;

Depression
self hatred
jealousy over seeing people with friends having a good time
a belief that i am unappealing
poor social skills ie- not good at conversation
addiction to going on sites like this one
physcial sickness stomach churning etc
generally having a bitter warped attitude to life


----------



## thatright (Mar 9, 2012)

thanks guys. really good answers. helps a lot.

thanks.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

In my experience it destroys you and the person you were before.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been isolated for a long time now. A lot of years. And I guess I should be totally honest towards the question. My mental issues have only gotten worse and I often engage in fantasies and the line is frequently getting blurred more and more. I've even started to believe that my fantasies are actually real, that I'm stuck in some sort of warped dimension and every one has a parallel life in my real world which is my fantasy in this world. 

I'm not gonna cover it up, I have more problems than just SA, and the isolation is certainly blurring the lines of reality and unreality more and more.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

it can be very damaging, and is even linked to a reduced lifespan. even as an introvert who loves having my alone time, if I don't get a certain amount of human interaction I start to feel batty.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I need some anger management...and some pills...tranquilizers...right ****ing now! God damn it I hate my life. Thank God there's a half a bottle of Jack in the pantry or I'd off myself right now.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've isolated myself for a while now and it definitely has it's advantages. I believe I've grown mentally and emotionally at a much faster rate than if not. With the long time away from peers I feel more in touch with the real me and not the me that is trying to be perceived in a certain light.


I have lost touch with my peers style and taste. I have missed out on the transformation of lingo and clothing styles. As much as I hate to admit it, isolating myself has definitely provoked depressive episodes that I never got close to touching otherwise. I also have noticed that it has become harder for me to be around people. Socializing is much more uncomfortable for me now than ever and it's only getting worse.

I've noticed many people mention the isolation has made them a bit crazy but for me I feel much more sane. I don't feel pressure and my mind feels less locked. I know this doesn't seem conventional but my isolation seems to be making me smarter (not the isolation alone but it being a combination of a few things)


I don't believe isolation works the same process for everyone though and much more of this isolation and the negatives will definitely outweigh the positives.


----------



## Freddio42 (Oct 8, 2011)

From my own experience, social skills decrease linearly. I spent about 6 months pretty much alone and I noticed a very clear decline in my ability to be witty and think on my feet in social situations. It's equivalent to spending the same amount of time without using for example, your legs. Imagine the state of your legs when you tried to walk again, you would be a wreck. The same dystrophy I believe happens to the part of your brain that deals with socialising. It takes time to build up your skills again.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

AmericanZero said:


> I need some anger management...and some pills...tranquilizers...right ****ing now! God damn it I hate my life. Thank God there's a half a bottle of Jack in the pantry or I'd off myself right now.


You've got to believe in the plasticity of your mind. If you keep practicing, you will improve. That is scientific fact to give you some hope after reading this thread.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Freddio42 said:


> From my own experience, social skills decrease linearly. I spent about 6 months pretty much alone and I noticed a very clear decline in my ability to be witty and think on my feet in social situations. It's equivalent to spending the same amount of time without using for example, your legs. Imagine the state of your legs when you tried to walk again, you would be a wreck. The same dystrophy I believe happens to the part of your brain that deals with socialising. It takes time to build up your skills again.


I never had any skills to begin with

For me it's the following

A constant sense of nothingness, 
Robot like body language and speech
Complete lack of emotion, no anger, sadness or happiness, just nothing
Disinterest in things I would find enjoyment in usually


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

gaz said:


> In my own personal experience;
> 
> Depression
> self hatred
> ...


Exactly my description. And fantasizing often and talking down to people.


----------

